# Blackberry leaves



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wondering if most cattle like blackberry leaves. In the section of pasture I let over grow a bit some blackberry vines made their way in and one of my yearlings can't seem to get enough of the leaves. If they like blackberries that opens a lot more possibilities for free feed here.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Only the thornless kind. LOL. Around here , all feral blackberry vines are so thorny that even the rabbits avoid them.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

These have thorns but this fella doesn't seem to care.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

They seem to avoid them around here all the time. Not even the deer eat them.


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've seen cattle eat blackberries that are regrowing after being brushhogged, but grazing won't control blackberries, they will eventually spread all over your pasture, and grass makes a better forage than blackberries.

So, I wouldn't let blackberries grow in my pasture hoping for more forage. The only way I've been able to control them is by spot spraying Remedy.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

ramiller5675 said:


> I've seen cattle eat blackberries that are regrowing after being brushhogged, but grazing won't control blackberries, they will eventually spread all over your pasture, and grass makes a better forage than blackberries.
> 
> So, I wouldn't let blackberries grow in my pasture hoping for more forage. The only way I've been able to control them is by spot spraying Remedy.


Yeah, I don't intend to let them take over or even move into the pasture. These are just the vines that managed to poke through or close enough to the fence that the calf can get ahold of them.

There is another spikey (no thorns) bunch grass that grows here and even in my pastures that not even the deer will touch. The stuff is EVIL I swear. Root clumps like you can't believe, doesn't mow away... erg.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

In my humble opinion, you have a rather valuable fella, there! However, unless he's really good at teaching others, I'd still apply goats to the blackberries to make cow pasture


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree on his value when it comes to choosing his graze. He eats thistles and other stuff the other fellas won't eat as well. Problem is I think he's going to be a rammy bull when he gets bigger. Not mean mind you, but pushy. Oh well, he'll taste good just the same.


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

Our calf will try things the cows won't. I wonder if it is because of his youth or just being born to the area. Sure enough though 4pm he's suckling on his mother like a newborn.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

We've had the occasional one who would eat the flowers off the thistle plants. And our first bull was murder on honeysuckle! Neighbor borrowed him one year, cleaned off several hundred feet of fencerow honeysuckle.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> We've had the occasional one who would eat the flowers off the thistle plants. And our first bull was murder on honeysuckle! Neighbor borrowed him one year, cleaned off several hundred feet of fencerow honeysuckle.


 Just curious, did he taste different?


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I dont know for sure...we sold him as a breeding bull, but I'd imagine someone has eaten him by now. 

That would be an interesting theory to try out, though. I know if they eat too many of those oniony greens, it can change flavors (milk, meat). Honeysuckle should theoretically sweeten?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> I dont know for sure...we sold him as a breeding bull, but I'd imagine someone has eaten him by now.
> 
> That would be an interesting theory to try out, though. I know if they eat too many of those oniony greens, it can change flavors (milk, meat). Honeysuckle should theoretically sweeten?


 That's what I'm thinking. Too bad I don't have any honeysuckle here or I'd get a pig and set him lose on it. Sweet pork...mmmm


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

All my calves will eat wild blackberry (thorned) leaves. Maybe it's just something different to eat since they'll leave "leaves" on the bush, though. Of course, goats will eat blackberry leaves till there's none left. The cows don't seem to go for blackberry leaves but they like alder leaves.

Both cows and calves eat sword fern like it's candy. I wonder what's the protein level for these non-grasses?

BTW, they're black baldies and herefords.


----------

